# tryin to get stuff back donations accepeted



## laneybaney921 (Apr 22, 2009)

watch out she also cut all trees and those rares couldve made me 20 million im if u would qould dntate anythin at al let me know


----------



## Ricano (Apr 22, 2009)

ever heard of reset...


----------



## laneybaney921 (Apr 22, 2009)

i did didnt work for me


----------



## Ricano (Apr 22, 2009)

wow...what did she take =S


----------



## laneybaney921 (Apr 22, 2009)

everything i own baically


----------



## PaJami (Apr 22, 2009)

Who's Erlaura?


----------



## laneybaney921 (Apr 22, 2009)

a member srry im so steamed i wish i could getr them back but i t wont happen


----------



## Jrrj15 (Apr 22, 2009)

dat sux


----------



## laneybaney921 (Apr 22, 2009)

if your lookin elura give me them back!


----------



## laneybaney921 (Apr 22, 2009)

plz give me them!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 22, 2009)

She's looking. I can help you get a good start again, but you'd need 50k, and you have to be a time traveler.


----------



## laneybaney921 (Apr 22, 2009)

k i do wat will u do


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 22, 2009)

PMd you the things


----------



## bud (Apr 22, 2009)

My friend had something similar happen. That's why I'm caution of whom I register.


----------



## PaJami (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah, be careful when you add new people especially... And if they start chopping trees or taking stuff, just turn off wii before they leave. It shouldn't be too hard to prevent it...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 22, 2009)

This is why I would be close to my Wii to shut it off.


----------



## PaJami (Apr 22, 2009)

...Or use the button on your wii remote >_<


----------



## laneybaney921 (Apr 22, 2009)

this stinkls i dont want ppl to take piry on me but i want my rarez!


----------



## laneybaney921 (Apr 22, 2009)

UGH!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Apr 22, 2009)

How do I put this delicately....


She cut all your trees.
You did nothing.
She smashed your flowers.
You did nothing.
She stole your stuff.
You reset too late.


Umm......

Dumass move, much?

But dont be mad, its happened to me before.


----------



## laneybaney921 (Apr 22, 2009)

no i was gone playin soccer i trusted her


----------



## laneybaney921 (Apr 22, 2009)

now i dont


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Apr 22, 2009)

Thats also a dumass move.
Never leave yor town alone.

No matter who it is.


----------



## laneybaney921 (Apr 22, 2009)

i did once with srah but she wouldnt do nonin


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Apr 22, 2009)

Its always the quiet ones....


----------



## laneybaney921 (Apr 22, 2009)

your right


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 22, 2009)

Dont trust anybody..


----------



## PaJami (Apr 22, 2009)

I never leave my town unattended. Even with my best friends. You never know if someone would just come to my town and destroy stuff.


----------



## Sarah (Apr 22, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> I never leave my town unattended. Even with my best friends. You never know if someone would just come to my town and destroy stuff.


^^ This.

I just tell them to open their gates, and I'll come and get them when they can come back. ^.^


----------



## robo.samurai (Apr 22, 2009)

she needed help in her town she was paying me tomorrow now she cant =( 
<big>I WORKED HARD I WAS DOING MORE TOMORROW</big>


----------



## Jrrj15 (Apr 22, 2009)

I heard someones little brother went on the wii and started choping trees and stuff I forget who it was tho lol


----------



## laneybaney921 (Apr 23, 2009)

ad robot im srry since i tried to reset it erased EVERYTHING and didnt give rares back can u do it 2day


----------



## laneybaney921 (Apr 23, 2009)

soo mad


----------



## Josh (Apr 23, 2009)

Som1 made a thread bout me cutting down trees and i apologized cus my younger brother did it, that person is stupid she shud plant all ur trees and pay u back, thats why people have to be sure who they add. I'll give u some money if u want.

and btw jrrj that was my brother


----------



## jenko (Apr 23, 2009)

hey btw wat kinda of things do u want donated, also i could help with ur town for free if u wanted me too


----------



## laneybaney921 (Apr 23, 2009)

um i cant trust nwcomers now someone i trustwill need to aprove u


----------



## jenko (Apr 23, 2009)

ok sure thing i understand, so do u want anything donated lol?


----------



## laneybaney921 (Apr 23, 2009)

um u can mail it 2 me okay so anythin rae ill  take srry i just am worried since town os destroyed canty trust lots of ppl


----------



## jenko (Apr 23, 2009)

ok but i cant seem to find ur freind code


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 23, 2009)

Cant mail it without having him go to town.


----------



## laneybaney921 (Apr 23, 2009)

oh crud


----------



## jenko (Apr 23, 2009)

o well   :'(


----------



## laneybaney921 (Apr 23, 2009)

srry and erlaura all i now want is an apology keep the items


----------



## Pup101 (Apr 23, 2009)

(She is reading the topic.) Anyways, i can donate some money to you if you want. You seem like a cool guy, i dont know why someone would do that to you.


----------



## laneybaney921 (Apr 23, 2009)

k thx  wen do u want 2 come over


----------



## Sarah (Apr 23, 2009)

Pup101 said:
			
		

> (She is reading the topic.) Anyways, i can donate some money to you if you want. You seem like a cool guy, i dont know why someone would do that to you.


*cough*shesagirl*cough* xD


----------



## fitzy (Apr 23, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Som1 made a thread bout me cutting down trees and i apologized cus my younger brother did it, that person is stupid she shud plant all ur trees and pay u back, thats why people have to be sure who they add. I'll give u some money if u want.
> 
> and btw jrrj that was my brother


A couple of days ago, My bro was in someones town and you were there....
And 'your little brother Jimmy' started chopping down trees again....  T_T


----------



## Erlaura (Apr 23, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> Pup101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*cough*Imaguy*cough* xD


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 23, 2009)

Erlaura said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She meant Laneybaney


----------



## laneybaney921 (Apr 23, 2009)

srry guys


----------



## robo.samurai (Apr 23, 2009)

laneybaney921 said:
			
		

> ad robot im srry since i tried to reset it erased EVERYTHING and didnt give rares back can u do it 2day


I can do that path again it'll be easy I know were to go and ill give you some flowers


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 23, 2009)

laneybaney921 said:
			
		

> i did didnt work for me


How does it not work?!?  :gyroidquestioned:


----------



## Pup101 (Apr 23, 2009)

Im not sure when i can go over. My dad threw away the old tv. So i have to wait till we get a new one to play, but ill tell you when i can go over for the donation.


----------



## laneybaney921 (Apr 24, 2009)

kool thx guys!


----------



## laneybaney921 (Apr 24, 2009)

give me an opolgy


----------



## crakgenius (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey laney... what are you missing?   Maybe I can help out with some things.  Is it just trees and flowers... or more?


----------



## laneybaney921 (Apr 24, 2009)

its like ogre masks


----------



## crakgenius (Apr 25, 2009)

Oooooooohh... yeah, no.  Sorry I don't have any of those.  You left ogre masks sitting out?  Ouch.


----------

